# Cashier at a fast food restaurant



## Meehh

Hello all. This is fifth day working as a cashier at burger king, and it's been like hell. English is my second language (sorry for the grammar) so it's really really hard to understand people when they talk fast and they get really angry at me because I keep asking them to repeat the order :/. I took this job so I can "break the ice" but it's too hard. I am also going to college, so it's harder to keep up with the classes. I think I'm going to quit this job and look for a warehouse kind of job or go back to school for Workstudy.


----------



## Vulpes91

I wouldn't quit right off. I'd look for a warehouse job as you said on the side and if you find a set one leave the Burger King stint. If you're new they should have someone by your side to help you. My experiences attending Burger King years ago I noticed a lot of new kids there and they often had a supervisor by their side helping them.

If people get angry then you ask for their patience, or ask them to go through the drive-through, or go elsewhere. It's a cheeseburger and french fries, not a five-star meal.


----------



## Meehh

Vulpes91 said:


> I wouldn't quit right off. I'd look for a warehouse job as you said on the side and if you find a set one leave the Burger King stint. If you're new they should have someone by your side to help you. My experiences attending Burger King years ago I noticed a lot of new kids there and they often had a supervisor by their side helping them.
> 
> If people get angry then you ask for their patience, or ask them to go through the drive-through, or go elsewhere. It's a cheeseburger and french fries, not a five-star meal.


Last time I was alone on the drive-through and the front, with one cook and the supervisor.


----------



## ToughUnderdog

Just remember, you don't have the luxury to quit jobs like this. I understand that fast food is an absolute horrible industry to work in, but I wouldn't be throwing in the towel after day 5. You might have a family or significant other depending on you one day to keep your job and not walk away from it. You cannot run away from your problems.

I'd be taking this job as a challenge. Only if this job is taking a serious toll on your mental and physical health, then you can quit. Other than that, stick with it.


----------



## Blue Dino

That is why I usually don't get angry or impatient at customer service employees if they mess up or are somewhat inefficent, knowing deep down, they're all people who are just trying their best to get things right. If they ask you to repeat, simply repeat slower. If they mess up on something, let them know to ask them to fix it. Simple as that... 

As for the ones who gives you a bad attitude, or are very unreceptive to helping you when you asking them for help, that's when I get tick off.


----------



## Perkins

I'm sort of in the same situation. I'm a cashier at a fastfood joint and nothing stresses me out more than working the register. I don't get the efficient amount of training I need. In fact, they kind of just throw you out there and feed you to the wolves. I'm thinking of giving myself a good solid month before I look for a side job that doesn't require much social interaction.


----------



## scrabblegoddess

don't quit without another job. they are hard to come by. i hate mine, but am still looking after 5 years for something full time and at least pleasant conditions. and be sure, when you do find another, that you give notice. nothing will turn off a potential employer than knowing you walked away with no notice


----------



## ineverwipe

Yea you might want to stick it out until you find something else. Give your 2 weeks notice and leave on good terms. Work is hard to come by and lack of good references will kill you in the end. I went 4 years of being unemployed until i finally found a job because of it.

But cheers to you for actually doing that job. People in your position take a lot of crap from customers, bosses, even other employees. And English being your second language adds another challenge. I hope things look up for you!


----------



## Sandile84

Meehh, I am so proud of you for taking the job at Burger King in order to "break the ice". By saying break the ice, I assume you mean you want to get used to being around people so that you can cure your social anxiety disorder symptoms? If that's the case then good job. I will advice you to never quite the job, no matter how hard it is. Suffer today do that things will be easier tomorrow. Don't avoid suffering today because your tomorrow will be very hard.


----------



## Mr Bacon

I've worked at these kind of stressful jobs involving contacts with the clientele. They didn't help me to 'break the ice' or anything, but I'm happy I accomplished the tasks I was required to, because of the $$$$ reward . In the beginning, a job is ALWAYS stressful. You'll get used to the type of questions or meal combinations customers want to order, you'll be a pro in no time. Whenever I started a job, I was always panicked, and then, a couple weeks later it was just the same ol' routine.

We're not exactly in an economic setting which grants us the right to be picky with our income sources, so don't quit your job so early on. Or like someone else suggested already, find any job before quitting the burgers.

Btw, McDonalds rocks hehe! The whopper can't touch that double quarter pounder baby!


----------



## PaintItBlack

My family wants me to work in McDonalds, or like cashier in some store near house (they don't know I have SA), and I told them I wont do it, I just cant do it, my sa is really bad and English is also my second language, so it doesn't help at all.
I really hate being around people and I hate talking even more, and as cashier I would have to be around them all the time and speak to them, sounds like my worst nightmare.

I don't hate work, and I'm not lazy, but I just can't be around people, I want some job where I carry boxes, put something on shelf, work in warehouse or something with less people.

I may be weird but I rather work 10 hours alone or with 3-4 people with something heavy than work 3 hours as cashier, just being around people makes me sad and depressed, ik I don't belong there and I can't help but think about it, fml.

Honestly, If you hate going there and you worry about it all the time, It's better to quit, I can't imagine doing that for a long time, I would kill myself.
I know I will never get rid of my SA, so I don't even try to do jobs like that, It would be same as I was going to school, I would worry every second about it, It almost drove me crazy.

It's sad that there are no more jobs for people with SA, anywhere you try to apply, you need to be social, speak nice to people, be cool to them, **** ccc...


----------

